

Google Glass Privacy Hysteria Misguided - tanglesome
http://www.internetevolution.com/author.asp?section_id=1047&doc_id=263042&

======
keenahn
I tend to agree with this viewpoint. In my opinion, the prevalence of Google
Glass and similar devices will make the streets safer because people will know
they can't get away with stuff.

